# I migliori 20 difensori al mondo



## Tifo'o (30 Luglio 2013)

Il sito americano "Bleacher report" ha stilato una lista che comprende i 20 migliori difensori centrali al mondo.

1. Thiago Silva (PSG)
2. Mats Hummels (Dortmund)
3. Vincent Kompany (Manchester City)
4. Giorgio Chiellini (Juventus)
5. Sergio Ramos (Real Madrid)
6. Dante (Bayern Monaco)
7. Jan Vertonghen (Tottenham)
8. Rio Ferdinand (Manchester United)
9. David Luiz (Chelsea)
10. Leonardo Bonucci (Juventus)
11. Gerard Pique (Barcelona)
12. Ezequiel Garay (Benfica)
13. Andrea Barzagli (Juventus)
14. Laurent Koscielny (Arsenal)
15. Inigo Martinez (Real Sociedad)
16. Neven Subotic (Dortmund)
17. Nicolas Otamendi (FC Porto)
18. Raphael Varane (Real Madrid)
19. Marquinhos (PSG)
20. Benedikt Howedes (Schalke 04)


A parte qualcuno, tutta questa gente qualche anno fa avrebbe fatto panca tranquillamente. La verità è che la scuola dei difensori si sta sempre più mediocrizzando. Chiellini in top 4 poi...


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Luglio 2013)

Bonucci, Chiellini Pique pietà


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Luglio 2013)

Chiellini. Non sono andato oltre.


----------



## Jino (30 Luglio 2013)

Io credo che sul primo non ci possa esser dubbio alcuno! 

Per il resto per quanto mi riguarda li potevano mettere come vogliono, solo Thiagone fa la differenza.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Luglio 2013)

invece è una classifica abbastanza seria rispetto alle altre che mettono i soliti nomi nelle prime posizioni

Piquè 10...finalmente hanno capito che è una pippa...Chiellini non è così scarso, però 4 è troppo
Varane per me è già nella Top 5

difensori forti per me attualmente sono soltanto Thiago Silva, Hummels, Kompany, Ramos, Chiellini e Varane


----------



## pennyhill (30 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il sito americano "Bleacher report" ha stilato una lista che comprende i 20 migliori difensori centrali al mondo.
> 
> 1. Thiago Silva (PSG)
> 2. Mats Hummels (Dortmund)
> ...



Avrebbe fatto panchina dove? 

Comunque facciamo una cosa, prendendo in prestito un discorso che sento fare per i giocatori NBA. In quel caso sento dire spesso, immaginate questi giocatori, con i mezzi fisici che hanno oggi, cosa avrebbero potuto fare se avessero allenato di più i fondamentali, come succedeva una volta, magari restando i canonici 3-4 anni al college. Anche se volendo si potrebbe dire anche cosa avrebbero potuto fare i giocatori degli anni 60-70-80, allenandosi fisicamente con le tecniche di allenamento attuali. 
Quindi, tornando al calcio, cosa avrebbero potuto fare sti qua (i Kompany, Piqué, Hummels, David Luiz, Bonucci ecc…) se da pischelli fossero stati allenati di più alla marcatura sull'uomo, come accadeva una volta, mantenendo gli stessi mezzi fisici e tecnici.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Avrebbe fatto panchina dove?
> 
> Comunque facciamo una cosa, prendendo in prestito un discorso che sento fare per i giocatori NBA. In quel caso sento dire spesso, immaginate questi giocatori, con i mezzi fisici che hanno oggi, cosa avrebbero potuto fare se avessero allenato di più i fondamentali, come succedeva una volta, magari restando i canonici 3-4 anni al college. Anche se volendo si potrebbe dire anche cosa avrebbero potuto fare i giocatori degli anni 60-70-80, allenandosi fisicamente con le tecniche di allenamento attuali.
> Quindi, tornando al calcio, cosa avrebbero potuto fare sti qua (i Kompany, Piqué, Hummels, David Luiz, Bonucci ecc…) se da pischelli fossero stati allenati di più alla marcatura sull'uomo, come accadeva una volta, mantenendo gli stessi mezzi fisici e tecnici.


Thigo Silva a parte, non puoi dirmi che: Thuram,Cannavaro, Maldini, Nesta, Costacurta, Stamm, Samuel, Hierro,Marquez..., questi sono quelli che mi sono venuti in mente ora e ce ne sono altri, siano più scarsi dei soppracitati...


----------



## sion (30 Luglio 2013)

non perche' hanno giocato con noi,ma maldini,nesta e thiago sono i piu' forti degli ultimi 15 anni.


----------



## pennyhill (30 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Thigo Silva a parte, non puoi dirmi che: Thuram,Cannavaro, Maldini, Nesta, Costacurta, Stamm, Samuel, Hierro,Marquez..., questi sono quelli che mi sono venuti in mente ora e ce ne sono altri, siano più scarsi dei soppracitati...



Non ho detto che sono più scarsi. Oggi con tre o quattro squadre che vanno in Champions, con nuove grandi d’Europa, c'è più spazio, e tu mi consideri solo l’elite del ruolo. un Hummels magari non avrebbe giocato al posto di Stam e Nesta, ma spazio in una grande lo trovava.  per dire, Hummels e Subotic sono più scarsi di Henchoz e Hyypia? (sempre  per lui ), o di Cordoba e Materazzi?


----------



## Graxx (30 Luglio 2013)

e m.silvestre dove sta...


----------



## The Ripper (30 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che sono più scarsi. Oggi con tre o quattro squadre che vanno in Champions, con nuove grandi d’Europa, c'è più spazio, e tu mi consideri solo l’elite del ruolo. un Hummels magari non avrebbe giocato al posto di Stam e Nesta, ma spazio in una grande lo trovava.  per dire, Hummels e Subotic sono più scarsi di Henchoz e Hyypia? (sempre  per lui ), o di Cordoba e Materazzi?



esatto
o Montero, Kuffour, M. Silvestre, ma anche Costacurta...
Io in molti difensori di ora vedo più qualità atletiche e tecniche di molti difensori "top mondo" del passato.


----------



## Brontolo (30 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Thigo Silva a parte, non puoi dirmi che: Thuram,Cannavaro, Maldini, Nesta, Costacurta, Stamm, Samuel, Hierro,Marquez..., questi sono quelli che mi sono venuti in mente ora e ce ne sono altri, siano più scarsi dei soppracitati...



hierro sì, di sicuro


----------



## Djici (30 Luglio 2013)

mi sembra la prima classifica giusta


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Luglio 2013)

koscielny a mio parere è un cesso, lo stesso marianella (tifoso arsenal) lo odia a morte. 

per il resto classifica tutto sommato giusta. 
avrei tolto lui e inserito papadopoulos, a me piace molto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Luglio 2013)

Koscielny Ramos e Pique in classifica è reato. Più che altro Ramos è altissimo in classifica, ma pure Dante.
Certo che di difensori bravi ce ne sono pochissimissimi.

Del tipo che per me Walter Samuel sta ancora al quarto-quinto posto in scioltezza


----------



## Djici (31 Luglio 2013)

i difensori di livello sono pochissimi quindi il loro prezzo dovrebbe essere piu alto.
e molto piu facile trovare un fenomeno in attaco che ti cambia la squadra.
dietro puoi solo prendere buoni difensori perche chi ha un "top mondo"  non lo lascia andare


----------



## Angstgegner (31 Luglio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> e m.silvestre dove sta...



Sopra il cielo (cit.)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che sono più scarsi. Oggi con tre o quattro squadre che vanno in Champions, con nuove grandi d’Europa, c'è più spazio, e tu mi consideri solo l’elite del ruolo. un Hummels magari non avrebbe giocato al posto di Stam e Nesta, ma spazio in una grande lo trovava.  per dire, Hummels e Subotic sono più scarsi di Henchoz e Hyypia? (sempre  per lui ), o di Cordoba e Materazzi?



si ma sono cmq contati i difensori forti oggi...ripeto che per me solo questi sono bravi
hiago Silva, Hummels, Kompany, Ramos, Chiellini e Varane


----------



## If Everyone Cared (31 Luglio 2013)

Nesta, F.Cannavaro, Thuram, Ferdinand, Puyol, Stam, Samuel (e mi son limitato agli anni Settanta).
Odio il passatismo, però obiettivamente a parte Thiago Silva chi altri di questa generazione è al livello dei sopraccitati a loro apogeo?


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Luglio 2013)

L'unica posizione non discutibile é la prima,le altre sono tutte piuttosto soggettive.


----------

